# Optoma EP771 DLP Projector - display has horizontal lines



## kaowens4368 (Apr 7, 2010)

The display on my Optoma EP771 projector was fine until I tried the DVI input. I put a DVI/HDMI adapter on it and connected the HDMI cable from my Onkyo receiver to it. The HD picture is great, but there are horizontal lines running through it constantly. They are not very noticeable when there is a darker picture on the screen, but quite noticeable on a lighter scene. They show up as blue lines on a black background. What can be causing this to happen?


----------



## kaowens4368 (Apr 7, 2010)

I solved my own problem. I figured it had to be one of three things - bad DVI/HDMI adapter, bad DVI input on projector or a bad HDMI cable. I swapped out the cable and it now works great, so it was a bad cable. Thanks anyway!!


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Glad you sorted that on your own .. cable quality plays as great part in the picture definition as does the projector itself. I am sure that your post will put a lot of people on the path to understanding there is more to a good picture than initially meets the eye.


----------

